# Bullated minima from Sumatra...



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Last November 2006 I was receiving this minima strain from Kai, was a little plantlet that got melted few days after plantation.










But rhizome stayed alive, and the plant grew again. After 10 months...


















At now waiting for flower.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Xema,

Great news! Thanks for not giving up on this little beauty!

The inflorescence of this clone is a bit pale though...


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Kai Witte said:


> Great news! Thanks for not giving up on this little beauty!


Never give up for dead a plant after few month with any leaf...
For example, I have an empty pot, where is the zukalii you sent to Mario, aereal parts dead large time ago, but rhizome is yet alive.

I was yesterday taking pictures of the plants, this summer has not so catastrofic as others. Only a light rise of the pH from 4.5 to 6 (due to my free time lack). The cordata strains you sent me are working so fine, only having problems with albida and ciliata.

By the way, I ´ve just started to test for growing minima 'Bukit Merah' and zonata 'Koru' in sumerged from, into a low pH shrimp tank. In a few weeks I will show results.


----------

